# Давайте поделимся опытом, вопросами, наставлениями



## Gala33319 (6 Май 2020)

Всем привет 👋 Как и все здесь мучаюсь со своими болячками и в моменты отчаяния и плохого настроения хочу прийти сюда , чтоб найти здесь «подкрепление». Хотелось бы пообщаться и узнать у кого как протекает жизнь, что делаете, что перестали делать из-за болячек и как справляетесь с преодолением себя? )


----------



## Вика2311 (21 Июн 2020)

Мне посоветовали тренажер "Горка Орлова" для расслабления спины  -а то последние месяца прям ныть начала.
Написала здесь в форуме - может, кто-то что-то знает, расскажет про этот тренажер подробнее.


----------



## Gala33319 (21 Июн 2020)

Спасибо , надо почитать про тренажёр , это что-то наподобие доски евминова ?


----------



## Вика2311 (25 Июн 2020)

Gala33319 написал(а):


> Спасибо , надо почитать про тренажёр , это что-то наподобие доски евминова ?


Доска - она большая.. а тренажер под спину кладется.. Посмотрите в Яндекс- в интернете много информации


----------

